# [SOLVED] Thrustmaster Dual Trigger 2 in 1 Gamepad - FIFA 08 PC Troubleshooting - Help



## RossBarnfield (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi there, I have a Thrustmaster DT 2 in 1 Gamepad and I'm playing FIFA 08.

I Have downloaded the correct Drivers and Calibration tool for this gamepad and still no solution.

I play PES6 on PC with this gamepad and it works fine, no bother.

When I try and play FIFA 08 (bearing in mind that I've sorted out the controls in game settings) everytime I recieve the ball in-game my player does a kind of knock-on towards the top of the pitch and consequently, loses the ball.

Any help with this much appreciated.

The analog sticks are screwed up on my gamepad but I have it set to use the D-Pad. When I use the keyboard this does not happen, however I'm not comfortable with using the keyboard I prefer the gamepad, HELP..PLEASE.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## zhip (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Thrustmaster Dual Trigger 2 in 1 Gamepad - FIFA 08 PC Troubleshooting - Help Need*

I have the same problem, any1 with solutions?


----------



## zhip (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Thrustmaster Dual Trigger 2 in 1 Gamepad - FIFA 08 PC Troubleshooting - Help Need*

My Computer --> Properties --> Hardware --> Device Manager 

Open "Human Interface Device" list and disable the 2nd "HID Compliant Device" in the list.


----------



## carbosound1 (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Thrustmaster Dual Trigger 2 in 1 Gamepad - FIFA 08 PC Troubleshooting - Help Need*

I tried to disable that but didn't work any other options??

thanks anyway


----------



## de_Mil (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Thrustmaster Dual Trigger 2 in 1 Gamepad - FIFA 08 PC Troubleshooting - Help Need*

same here


----------

